
Inspirational video for when you are down (add others in the comments) - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI55rgOaic0
======
amichail
Also:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPbdfUpGjyI>

------
gyro_robo
A military propaganda video?

~~~
amichail
Ok, here's something a bit different (from a similar post a while ago):

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=jULUGHJCCj4>

~~~
gyro_robo
Apple co-opting people like Einstein and Gandhi in a faux-endorsement attempt
is so much BS. This is the company that sues their own fans.

